# Nissan GTR (Part 1)



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

*Nissan GTR Part 1 + Part 2 The Glaze & Wax Page 4*

Hi All,
Just posted in the introduction section. I'm a long time lurker but never posted.

Thought I'd break the ice today with some pics of todays efforts on my '09 Nissan R35 GTR.

Please feel free to comment, offer advice or constructive criticism or ideas for me to try.

I've used the forum a lot to pick up ideas and tips and products to use so thanks in advance.

Enjoy........

Pre Wash. Nothing too bad, just some winter road grime











First job was to whip the wheels off to clean them thoroughly along with callipers and arches.



Brake Callipers. 
Cleaned with Iron X and EZ wheel brush





And wheel arches....
Pressure washed and sprayed with TFR, brushed and rinsed. Then dressed with Megs Endurance tyre gel then wiped down with an old cloth to remove the stickiness.









Wheels thoroughly cleaned.
Iron X and EZ wheel brush with a helping hand from the pressure washer







Once clean they were dried, polished with some SRP (as it's easy and does a fair job) and sealed with AG Wheel Sealer (Which I have never used before)





Wheels back on (With the addition of some recently acquired hub centric spacers  )



On to the exterior.
Pressure washer and Snow Foam (mixed with a little Megs shampoo) step up here to do the biz as a pre wash





Left to dwell for about 10 mins



A bit of extra attention to some areas...





And rinsed...



Once the Snow Foam was removed out came the 2 buckets and some Chemical guyz wash





Exhausts given a quick once over (polish to follow)



Once washed some Dodo time to dry was employed....





Onto the engine bay for a quick spruce up
Not too bad anyway!



Air Filters removed for a quick clean





And some Megs Engine bay detailer employed, followed by a wipe down with a cloth



Lastly (for today) a once over of the interior

Not too bad





Some Megs interior quick detailer (As it was fairly clean anyway) and a hoover out









And finished.... for today









Wider stance on the rear (front yet to do)



Now awaits polishing/glazing & wax in the next couple of days.

Part 2 to follow :buffer:

Thanks for looking :thumb:

Please read on for the finished article :driver: updated on page 4 :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome, can I ask what is the reason for fitting the wheel spacers?


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome man looking forward to part 2 spacers look well on the back gives it a little more stance even though it doesnt need it due to being amazing already. That is what i need to get now snow foam lance time to shop  a credit to you.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

dubber said:


> Awesome, can I ask what is the reason for fitting the wheel spacers?


Cheers dubber, purely cosmetic. As tank said they give a slightly better stance.



Tank said:


> Awesome man looking forward to part 2 spacers look well on the back gives it a little more stance even though it doesnt need it due to being amazing already. That is what i need to get now snow foam lance time to shop  a credit to you.


Thanks Tank, going to glaze and wax on Thursday so more pics then :thumb:

I know some people feel the snow foam is a gimmick but I personally feel it is pretty good and pulls a lot of crud off before the mitt goes on the paint


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

looks good :thumb:

Braver man than me though leaving it on 2 jacks without axel stands??


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

*MrB* said:


> Thanks Tank, going to glaze and wax on Thursday so more pics then :thumb:
> 
> I know some people feel the snow foam is a gimmick but I personally feel it is pretty good and pulls a lot of crud off before the mitt goes on the paint


I dont think its a gimmick seen so many pictures on here of the snow foam going on working its migic and all the loose dirt grit etc ending up in a foamy mess on the floor saves scratching paint work in my eyes and if you have a grit catcher in the bucket too its an added defence against scratching


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing car, cracking job.

Possibly my dream car.... ive HEARD its a monster?


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Razzzle said:


> looks good :thumb:
> 
> Braver man than me though leaving it on 2 jacks without axel stands??


Thanks fella, :thumb: 
I only did one side at a time and it was only while the wheels were off to be done so maybe an hour or so a side. I would say that the 2 jacks I have are safer than the crappy axle stands I have anyway :lol:


----------



## Aghescar (Mar 5, 2011)

Amazing car, looking forward to the next part of the detail!


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


Thank you :thumb:


Kap01 said:


> Amazing car, cracking job.
> 
> Possibly my dream car.... ive HEARD its a monster?


Thanks for the comments :thumb:

They are awesome. Ive had mine 10 months now.

Got it re-mapped in the summer with drop in filters and a Y-Pipe (secondary de-cat) and it's making around 570-580 according to my mapper (Litchfield Performance specialist)


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Thought I would add a couple of pics from earlier this year when I have spent a day or so cleaning....
Seeing as there was no sun today, this should make up for it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great mate.

Done 1 or 2 of them myself :lol:

Robbie


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Robbie, I'm usually on GTROC so see some of the stuff you do. Always great work :thumb:

Looking forward to getting some glossing and waxing on the go


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great looking car and superb photo's in the low sun, they look so mean as if it would eat anything near it!

Kev


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers spursfan :thumb:

Another good result tonight eh


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Excellent job there mate, roll on part 2:thumb:


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

Quality motor.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Certainly a high class lurker lol. Car is lovely, looking forward to the polish and lsp stage.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments :thumb:

Going to borrow a mates Megs DA and maybe try some poor boys black hole and wax with Dodo Juice as per usual


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

bmwman said:


> Certainly a high class lurker lol


:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Looks great mate.
> 
> Done 1 or 2 of them myself :lol:
> 
> Robbie


:lol: tis the count still at 103 robbie?? :lol:


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

O this is going to be a good thread what a car.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers Homer, will be updating soon


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

sat in one of these at goodwood, loved it.
always like a wheels off detail, can't wait for the waxing to start  :thumb:


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome car mate one of my dream cars! Maybe one day . 
Good work aswell :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Great job mate looks mint.
This is my favourite car in the whole world.
If i won millions on the lotto this would be my perfect 1 car garage


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking good so far matey


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I want/need that in my life :argie:


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: tis the count still at 103 robbie?? :lol:


109 now mate :thumb:


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

OK pics re-hosted with ImageShack as Photobucket spat it's dummy out. Over 11GB of traffic since posted....

Machine polishing wen't really well today...

Glazed with PoorBoys Black Hole and waxed with Dodo Juice Purple Haze

Pics to follow as soon as it's dry and there is some decent light about :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

good work, very nice car.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Well apologies for the delay, the weather has been rubbish so I've struggled to get pics but resorted to some from the garage that I took over the weekend.

Unfortunately not much in the of 'During' but some of after...

Glazed with PoorBoys Black Hole and a medium/soft foam pad
Waxed with Dodo Juice Purple Haze on a finishing pad
Both via a Meguiars G220 V1 (Big thanks to James for his efforts and machine!)

A final coat of Dodo Juice Purple Haze by hand 24 hours later.

I must say after the initial session with the PB stuff the paint was a lot slicker and more glass like with a better pop to the metallic and depth to reflection....
Very impressed indeed :buffer:

Little need for any correction, one or two very small marks but most glossed over. I think the paint has been corrected in the past, either that or it really has been pampered all it's life!

Poor attempt at swirl spotting











Another go with the torch





Good reflections



Lovely Gloss









Last pic you'll be relieved to know!!



Thanks again for looking and thanks for everybody's comments :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Gorgeous car mate.


----------



## GRIFFO10 (Sep 25, 2011)

Omg That Car Is Lush. Bet It's a pleasure to Detail It. 
Great Work!


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

jamesgti said:


> Gorgeous car mate.


Cheers fella :thumb:



GRIFFO10 said:


> Omg That Car Is Lush. Bet It's a pleasure to Detail It.
> Great Work!


Thanks buddy, Pleasure keeping it clean and shiny..... Prefer driving it tho!! :car:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Stunning car and nice work mate, absolutely love these and will hopefully own one eventually if the funds allow!


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Bildo, keep saving.... Well worth it!


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

DMG looks fantastic in the sun, lovely work Mr B :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job on an awesome car


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

David-R said:


> DMG looks fantastic in the sun, lovely work Mr B :thumb:





David Proctor said:


> Great job on an awesome car


Thanks Gents :thumb:


----------

